# Time to teach a lesson, looking for a couple good men.



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking for a few good men for a bombing to teach a lesson...

Details available privately...

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


Thx
Chris


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

pM sent


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

PM me please sir...who you going after? Maybe a Zilla Killa nomination?


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Chrisw
2. Oldmso54
3. Sckfck
4.
5.


Let's plan on launching thur-weekend! A couple days here or there don't matter!

Instructions will come out in final email wed. Again, if anyone wants to know why PM me!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

chrisw said:


> 1. Chrisw
> 2. Oldmso54
> 3. Sckfck
> 4. Primetime76...will launch Monday morning.
> ...


Signed sealed and delivered!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Chrisw
2. Oldmso54
3. Sckfck
4. Primetime76
5. Ekengland07
6. Smelvis
7.
8.
9.
10.

Let's plan on launching thur-weekend! A couple days here or there don't matter!

Instructions will come out in final email wed. Again, if anyone wants to know why PM me!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

The Bear has been poked so I'm feeling ornery, count me in....


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Put me down too!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't wait until I have the stock to do this... being a newbie to Cigar smoking sucks... not enough stock yet. But soon enough I'll be in these like a wet blanket, then watch out, muahahahahahah.....


PS Anyone got a winning lottery ticket I can use...


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Chrisw
2. Oldmso54
3. Sckfck
4. Primetime76
5. Ekengland07
6. Smelvis
7. Piperdown
8. djangos
9. carpenter
10.

Should we go for 10? a dozen? a bakers dozen? Does anyone remember what a bakers dozen is anymore? they used to sell donuts, bagels, and stuff like that but i guess that's gone like the dodo...

Let's plan on launching thur-weekend! A couple days here or there don't matter!

Instructions will come out in final email wed. Again, if anyone wants to know why PM me![/QUOTE]


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris send the the you know what bro, and good job!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll cover Craig (Wyldnyght) on this one if it's OK with him. If he approves put him down on the list - it will help out both worthy Botl.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'll cover Craig (Wyldnyght) on this one if it's OK with him. If he approves put him down on the list - it will help out both worthy Botl.


WOW Unbelievable, I definitely chose the right forum, I definitely agree, and will definitely make it up in the future

Thanks Shawn I owe you one, you can count on me anytime.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> WOW Unbelievable, I definitely chose the right forum, I definitely agree, and will definitely make it up in the future
> 
> Thanks Shawn I owe you one, you can count on me anytime.


Awesome - then put WyldKnyght down on the list & nothing owed brother - I've enjoyed your posts and am more than happy to help out a couple of great BOTL


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Chris send the the you know what bro, and good job!


um,,, oh, ook! I didn't know... ha ha ha!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Awesome - then put WyldKnyght down on the list & nothing owed brother - I've enjoyed your posts and am more than happy to help out a couple of great BOTL


WOW!!! this is Awesome of you!!!

1. Chrisw
2. Oldmso54
3. Sckfck
4. Primetime76
5. Ekengland07
6. Smelvis
7. Piperdown
8. djangos
9. carpenter
10. WyldKnyght 
11.
12.
13.
14.
The end of the list.

Should we go for 10? a dozen? a bakers dozen? Does anyone remember what a bakers dozen is anymore? they used to sell donuts, bagels, and stuff like that but i guess that's gone like the dodo...

Let's plan on launching thur-weekend! A couple days here or there don't matter!

Instructions will come out in final email wed. Again, if anyone wants to know why PM me!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I cannot join, but I will urge everyone who can to sign up on this one!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

This could be interesting ... count me in.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'll cover Craig (Wyldnyght) on this one if it's OK with him. If he approves put him down on the list - it will help out both worthy Botl.


That's awesome!

Someone please bump..?(I'm all bumped out)


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

sckfck said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Someone please bump..?(I'm all bumped out)


got him for ya, that was an awesome thing to do.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

carpenter said:


> got him for ya, that was an awesome thing to do.


I already did earlier too! he deserves it!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

carpenter said:


> got him for ya, that was an awesome thing to do.


Thanks brother:dude:


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

1. Chrisw
2. Oldmso54
3. Sckfck
4. Primetime76
5. Ekengland07
6. Smelvis
7. Piperdown
8. djangos
9. carpenter
10. WyldKnyght
11. bc8436
12.
13.
14.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sckfck said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Someone please bump..?(I'm all bumped out)


I bumped him too. Thanks man


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I bumped him too. Thanks man


Awesome!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Chrisw
2. Oldmso54
3. Sckfck
4. Primetime76
5. Ekengland07
6. Smelvis
7. Piperdown
8. djangos
9. carpenter
10. WyldKnyght
11. bc8436
12.
13.
14.

Instructions going out shortly! Lets try to get the packages launched sometime before monday! A shotgun approach rather than one specific time on target!


I repeat that this person asked for this. He needs to be taught a lesson, we are welcoming a few more for this mission!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

chrisw said:


> 1. Chrisw
> 2. Oldmso54
> 3. Sckfck
> 4. Primetime76
> ...


Can't launch until Monday but it will go out then!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Mission Orders going out. please let me know if you have not received them!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Can't launch until Monday but it will go out then!


Awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Will be launching Friday morning for WyldKnyght and myself.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

launched this morning for WyldKnight and myself:

DC 0310 2010 000103430 5144 and got a customs declaration # as well.

PS - Dave (Smelvis) was right = the post office was very helpful in processing.

You've done good Chris!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine will have to go out on Monday.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Missle launched captain!!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine will go out Monday as well.


----------

